# bump firing?



## big_mike_338WM (Oct 27, 2010)

so has anyone here bump fired before? and if so has anyone done it alot or researched it enough to know much about it? im asking cause ive seen some videos but it looks kinda sketchy...is there a chance of "slap firing" (where the firing pin is actually poked out and when it pushes the next round outta the magazine the round goes off before being chambered and the bolt closing) can it happen or has any one seen/heard of it happening? cause ive heard of it happeneing with home made auto weapons if they arnt done right...is it the same with making a semi auto shoot that fast?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Bump firing is actually pulling the trigger every time the firearm fires. I have not done it as I can pull the trigger very fast. The only way I can see the firing pin sticking out to hit the primer is if it is broke or your firearm is so dirty that the pin is sticking.


----------



## big_mike_338WM (Oct 27, 2010)

well could it be firing so fast that the hammer follows the bolt? and it is sticking out as it pushes the round ouuta the mag?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Question: what rifle are you using to bump fire? If an AR, then no worries about it firing out of battery. The disconnector prevents the hammer from coming forward following the bolt carrier until the trigger is released.

One thing to keep in mind though is cost. Bump firing is EXPENSIVE. It also is very difficult to fire accurately. Be sure to get real close to a backstop or have a very large backstop behind the target. It's very easy for a stray bullet to make its way over the backstop when you can't accuratly fire. If you are going to do it with any regularity, you may as well save your pennies and buy a RR, LL or RDIAS and go the proper full-auto route.


----------



## big_mike_338WM (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I haven't done it yet...I wanted to make sure it wouldn't blow up on me 1st haha...but doing it every once on a while just for grins and giggles won't hurt it will it?


----------

